# Photos of Jimi Hendrix' SG Guitar



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

As I mentioned in a previous posting here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=6949 Jimi Hendrix' SG is available for viewing at the Hard Rock Cafe in downtown Toronto. I went down there today and took a few pictures of it. If you want to check them out here's the link: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/JimisSG/ Enjoy! :smile:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very awesome SG!, to bad he could'nt find a left like that for himself though lol.

:food-smiley-004:
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome Duck. There were quite a few people taking photos of it and I had to wait to get some of the shots.



DUCK said:


> Thanks for sharing.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah it probably would have been a custom order, but then again he had the money. :smile:



acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Very awesome SG!, to bad he could'nt find a left like that for himself though lol.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:
> :smilie_flagge17:


----------

